# 125 Gallon Saltwater Reef Tank stocking?



## lukehouse356

I have been keeping freshwater fish for almost a year and i have always wanted a saltwater tank. I recently purchased a 125 gallon tank and want to make it into a Reef tank. Using live rock, i wanted to set up a tank with a mated pair of clown fish with a host anemone and also live coral. I have a protein skimmer and am getting a canister filter as well as a powerful metal hailide light. but i was wondering what would be some other compatible fish for a reef setup like this?

Luke :fish:


----------



## Tallonebball

Look it up and ask us more questions you come up with. There are thousands of fish we can't go over them all.
Look at tangs, anthias, gobies, blennies, cardinalfish, and fairy wrasse.


----------



## Cam

That is a big tank for 2 clowns. There is plenty of beautiful fish you could add as well like bball said. Good luck, and do ask questions!


----------



## Revolution1221

that metal hailide is going to cost u a pretty penny lol far more than the tank.


----------



## lukehouse356

lol yea i know i have been looking around and i think i have found a light that is going to run me about $600 but that way i can have live coral that require strong light to live. fourtunatly i got a really good deal on my tank and stand together.


----------



## Tallonebball

Also remember metal Halides will run your electricity bill through the roof and will heat your tank up and speed evaporation up.


----------



## Revolution1221

lukehouse356 said:


> lol yea i know i have been looking around and i think i have found a light that is going to run me about $600 but that way i can have live coral that require strong light to live. fourtunatly i got a really good deal on my tank and stand together.


seriously only $600 for a 72 inch? is it used?


----------



## lukehouse356

This is the light that i was looking at getting on ebay this item has ended but i am pretty sure that the seller reposts it often. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300466870310&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lukehouse356

If you could tell me what you think about it that would be cool. (you have to scroll down a bit to see it)


----------



## Tallonebball

Thats a nice light, just let your parents know their gonna see a decent increase in the electric bill lol


----------



## lukehouse356

haha yea thankfully i live in an apartment and all utilities are included in the rent. I dont even want to think how much it would be if it wasn't lol.


----------

